# Whirlpool blues



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

I have an Acker whirlpool bath tub that was installed last winter, and it looks like the skirt for the unit was installed with velcro tape and cardboard.

I guess over the coures of the few months that its been installed it will no longer stay on, Acker sent a guy over to do repairs on it and they re did the same thing with velcro and card board, needless to say the customer ripped it off the same day.

I was wondering if any of you guys had any way of repairing this without screws, as the customer will not accept that idea.

BJD


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

what type of skirt is it Fiberglass? wood?

Is it an arch or bayed?

Ideas in development lab.

Bob


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Whole earth magnets epoxied onto the skirt and tub.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> Whole earth magnets...


That would be a very large magnet, indeed. Maybe a rare earth magnet would work better? :cheesygri


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Guys;
Thats exactly what I intend to use, I have gotton 3 of them from a local supply co and they say they will hold up to 50.lbs

I also am going to use some of the new plastic materail used for brick mold and what such for extra support.

I have the problem solved as how to locate the magnets and plates, as this tub is fully installed.


THanks BJD


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

mdshunk said:


> That would be a very large magnet, indeed. Maybe a rare earth magnet would work better? :cheesygri


Yeah, the whole earth ones are pretty big, you buy one and you can just shave pieces off of it for a life-time. The rare earth ones are just too hard to find! :cheesygri


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

You know it really gets me when the guys that build the tubs, Aker/MAxx dont put enough time into the design.
They sent a nitwit over and he hotglued more cardboard shims in and added 3 layers of duble face tape, then on top of that he went and put velcro tapes on to support the skirt.
As soon as they run up the tub, the skirt fell off from the expandtion of the tub from the water temp. Seems the cardboard delamanted from the fiberglass, IE the hot glue let go.

This has been done 3 times from the nitwits from Maxx/Aker "Factory Reps"

Now if it has not worked 3 times what to make them think it will hold this time. When I told them of the magnet idea, they said fine go ahead, and the warranty is void.

BJD


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Bjd said:


> Now if it has not worked 3 times what to make them think it will hold this time. When I told them of the magnet idea, they said fine go ahead, and the warranty is void.
> 
> BJD


LOL, the warranty on the skirt is void? Big deal, it doesn't seem to be worth anything anyways.


----------



## plumguy (May 29, 2005)

Bjd, 

I've had the same problems with those skirts. It was on new construction and the builder decided to build a wood frame and tile the front and of course leave the necessary access panel for the motor. We soon changed the style to avoid those skirts that they actually charge you for!! But, in you're case those magnets sound like a decent solution.

J


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Well I let you guys know later this week, as we are kinda tied up on some nursing home jobs this week.

Kinda of a pain, as they are from one end of the state to the other end.


BJD


----------

